# 12 People Shot Dead And 50 Injured At BATMAN Premier



## [SIL] (Jul 20, 2012)

*Batman cinema shooting: 12 people shot dead and 50 injured in Denver*

*A masked gunman has shot dead 12 people and wounded more than 50 others at a Batman film premiere of The Dark Knight Rises in the US, police said.*

A total of 12 people have been killed and 50 wounded in a mass shooting at a cinema in Denver during a premiere of the new Batman film "The Dark Knight Rises."Eyewitnesses reported that a baby was shot at point blank range and some of the victims were children as a single masked gunman went on a rampage.The gunman, who was quickly arrested, was reportedly wearing body armour and a gas mask and used tear gas in the assault inside the cinema.

The shooting happened at the Century Aurora 16 Movie Theater in a mall in the suburb of Aurora, Denver, Colorado which was packed for a midnight premiere of Two separate devices were also said to have been found in vehicles outside the cinema.

Local reporter Justin Joseph of KDVR said that, according to witnesses, the moment Batman appeared on screen a man wearng body armour and a gas mask, and wielding at least one long gun, stood up and faced the crowd.

 What witnesses described as two "bombs" - now believed to be tear gas - were thrown into the crowd, he said.

He said: "As people ran this gunman opened fire hitting people. Police sources have told us there are at least 10 bodies inside the cinema, most of them children or teenagers, and one baby."A baby was shot at point blank range, the family were gathered around screaming."

Brenda Stuart, from 850 KOA Radio, said: "People inside tell us they thought it was part of the movie. They heard what they thought were firecrackers, loud bangs and all of a sudden they saw the bullets flying."Police officers are carting the injured to the hospital in their own cars, not waiting for the ambulances."

A makeshift hospital was set up at the mall to treat those wounded in the attack.Local police spokeswoman Cassidee Carlson said: "The scene is still very active and we have little information for release at this time."

Police said the gunman is from Aurora but gave further no details. They were searching his home after he suggested there my be incendiary devices there.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 20, 2012)

We need to create a new death penalty for people like this. quick trial, Then harvest organs without pain meds. then grind him up for food to feed prison guard dogs.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 20, 2012)

word on the streets that it was me.eddie..comics obsessed loner who felt sense of rejection after numerous bans from im...


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jul 20, 2012)

What is wrong with society man?  Crazy people to shout children.


----------



## Watson (Jul 20, 2012)

fuck, i knew my thread about the movie would cause shit, sorry all 

on a serious note, thats fucken horrible, why cunts with a death wish cant just off themselves in private......


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 20, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> word on the streets that it was me.eddie..comics obsessed loner who felt sense of rejection after numerous bans from im...


I did hear Eddie complain that they dont make batman underoos in adult sizes, but it was okay because his mom made him a cape.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 20, 2012)

seriously if some people had guns on them, some children would be alive right now.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 20, 2012)

what a coward, shooting a little baby


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 20, 2012)

youngest victim 3 months old, in stable condition.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 20, 2012)

Smart money says the shooter ain't white.  Just sayin...


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 20, 2012)

The shooter is a coward. What a shame.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Smart money says the shooter ain't white.  Just sayin...



Bet he ain't jerked neither


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 20, 2012)

*'Dark Knight Rises' Mass Shooting at Aurora, Colorado Century Theatre*


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 20, 2012)

Batman shooting: aerial footage of Colorado cinema - video | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Watson (Jul 20, 2012)

ill bet the shooter is as popular as a jew in berlin 1938


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Bet he ain't jerked neither



Something tells me he has a pretty sweet "tan" though.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jul 20, 2012)

WTF is wrong with people these days....


----------



## GreenGiant (Jul 20, 2012)

senseless


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 20, 2012)

I was surprised the theater was full of coloreds.  Didn't know you had them in Colorado.


----------



## SFW (Jul 20, 2012)

I just farted.


----------



## SFW (Jul 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> I just farted.



Please stay on topic.


----------



## SFW (Jul 20, 2012)

Was he korean?


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 20, 2012)

all those blacks and no one had a gat?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 20, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I was surprised the theater was full of coloreds.  Didn't know you had them in Colorado.


Aurora has a large black population.


----------



## SFW (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh i see it now....white guy kills blacks, helter skelter begins! 

No seriously was he white?


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 20, 2012)

shooter is white male, James Holmes


----------



## charley (Jul 20, 2012)

WTF ............always bad news


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 20, 2012)

Absolutely horrible!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2012)

AURORA, Colo. - A former medical student in a gas mask barged into a crowded Denver-area theater during a midnight showing of the Batman movie on Friday, hurled a gas canister and then opened fire, killing 12 people and injuring at least 50 others in one of the deadliest mass shootings in recent U.S. history.

When the smoke began to spread, some moviegoers thought it was a stunt that was part of the "The Dark Knight Rises," one of the most highly anticipated films of the summer. They saw a silhouette of a person in the haze near the screen, first pointing a gun at the crowd and then shooting.

"There were bullet (casings) just falling on my head. They were burning my forehead," Jennifer Seeger said, adding that the gunman, dressed like a SWAT team member, fired steadily except when he stopped to reload.

"Every few seconds it was just: Boom, boom, boom," she said. "He would reload and shoot and anyone who would try to leave would just get killed."

The suspect was taken into custody and identified by federal law enforcement officials as 24-year-old James Holmes. The officials spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss an ongoing investigation. Authorities did not release a motive. The FBI said there was no indication of ties to any terrorist groups.

Holmes had an assault rifle, a shotgun and two pistols, a federal law enforcement official said, speaking on the condition of anonymity to discuss the ongoing investigation.

FBI agents and police used a hook and ladder fire truck to reach Holmes' apartment in Aurora, police Chief Dan Oates said. They put a camera at the end of a 12-foot pole inside the apartment, and discovered that the unit was booby trapped. Authorities evacuated five buildings as they tried to determine how to disarm flammable and explosive material.

Victims were being treated for chemical exposure apparently related to canisters thrown by the gunman. Some of those injured are children, including a 4-month-old baby who was released from the hospital.

Aurora police spokesman Frank Fania on ABC's "Good Morning America" said he didn't know yet if all the injuries were gunshot wounds. He said some might have been caused by other things such as shrapnel.


Police released a written statement from Holmes' family: "Our hearts go out to those who were involved in this tragedy and to the families and friends of those involved."

The movie opened across the world Friday with midnight showings in the U.S. The shooting prompted officials to cancel the Paris premiere, with workers pulling down the red carpet display at a theater on the famed Champs-Elysees Avenue.

President Barack Obama said he was saddened by the "horrific and tragic shooting," pledging that his administration was "committed to bringing whoever was responsible to justice, ensuring the safety of our people, and caring for those who have been wounded."

It was the worst mass shooting in the U.S. since the Nov. 5, 2009 attack at Fort Hood, Texas, when an Army psychiatrist killed 13 soldiers and civilians and more than two dozen others wounded.

In Colorado, it was the deadliest since the Columbine High School massacre on April 20, 1999, when two students opened fire at the school in the Denver suburb of Littleton, killing 12 classmates and a teacher and wounding 26 others before killing themselves.

The mall in Aurora, the state's third-largest city, has been the scene of violence before.

In July 2001, two men were shot and wounded inside the mall following an argument. In June 2005, a woman was killed and her boyfriend and a bystander were wounded following an argument inside the mall. Two men were arrested in that case, at least one of whom was sentenced to life in prison.

Friday's attack began shortly after midnight at the multiplex theater.

The film has several scenes of public mayhem ? a hallmark of superhero movies. In one scene, the main villain Bane leads an attack on the stock exchange and, in another, leads a shooting and bombing rampage on a packed football stadium.

It was the final installment of the "Dark Knight" trilogy directed by Christopher Nolan, starring Christian Bale as Batman. The series has a darker tone than previous Batman incarnations. It is the follow-up to "The Dark Knight," which won Heath Ledger a posthumous Oscar for his searing portrayal of The Joker.

The gunman released a gas that smelled like pepper spray from a green canister with a tag on it, Seeger said.

"I thought it was showmanship. I didn't think it was real," she said.

Seeger said she was in the second row, about four feet from the gunman, when he pointed a gun at her face. At first, "I was just a deer in headlights. I didn't know what to do," she said. Then she ducked to the ground as the gunman shot people seated behind her.

She said she began crawling toward an exit when she saw a girl about 14 years old "lying lifeless on the stairs." She saw a man with a bullet wound in his back and tried to check his pulse, but "I had to go. I was going to get shot."

Witness Shayla Roeder said she saw a young teenage girl on the ground bleeding outside the theater. "She just had this horrible look in her eyes .... We made eye contact and I could tell she was not all right," Roeder said.

Police, ambulances and emergency crews swarmed on the scene after frantic calls started flooding the 911 switchboard, officials said. Officers came running in and telling people to leave the theater, Salina Jordan told the Denver Post. She said some police were carrying and dragging bodies.

Hayden Miller told KUSA-TV that he heard several shots. "Like little explosions going on and shortly after that we heard people screaming," he told the station. Hayden said at first he thought it was part of a louder movie next door. But then he saw "people hunched over leaving theater."

Officers later found the gunman near a car behind the theater. Oates said there was no evidence of any other attackers.

Holmes was a student at the University of Colorado School of Medicine in Denver until last month, spokeswoman Jacque Montgomery said. She did not know when he started school or why he withdrew.

At least 24 people were being treated at Denver area hospitals.

"Warner Bros. and the filmmakers are deeply saddened to learn about this shocking incident. We extend our sincere sympathies to the families and loved ones of the victims at this tragic time," the studio said.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 20, 2012)

*Colorado rampage suspect is James Holmes; apartment booby-trapped

The suspect in the shooting rampage at a Colorado movie theater has been identified as James Holmes, described by law enforcement sources as a loner.Holmes, 24, was taken into custody in the parking lot outside the Century 16 movie theater after the post-midnight attack in Aurora, Colo., on Friday. He allegedly entered the theater through an exit door about half an hour into the local premier of the Batman movie. At least 12 were killed in the attack.More than 20 SWAT team members were gingerly searching Holmes apartment on Paris Street, a process that could take hours because the apartment appeared to be booby-trapped with explosives, Aurora police Chief Dan Oates told reporters.
Oates said the apartment search could take hours or even days. The area around the apartment, on the third floor of a housing complex, has been evacuated, he said at a televised news conference.The apartment house, across the street from an elementary school, is on a street lined with similar apartment buildings. The neighborhood is predominantly Latino.As police searched, nearby residents warily watched from indoors, where they had been told to go, said Lovell Harts, a 63-year-old resident who moved to the area two years ago.''They're looking for explosives. They went through the window and they're in the apartment. They got our whole block taped off. You can't go in or out,'' Harts said by telephone while looking out the window of his apartment two complexes down from Holmes. ''They're going from building to building inspecting.''Harts said neither he nor his neighbors knew Holmes. Residents of the street, mainly renters, are largely anonymous to each other, with people moving in, going quietly about their lives then moving on, he said.Law enforcement sources said they were in the process of tracing the weapons, including what is believed to be an AK-47, used in the attack.One theory is that Holmes may be a disgruntled employee of the movie theater based on the fact that he allegedly was able to enter through an exit, sources said.Holmes may originally be from Southerm California.





*


----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2012)

rather than taking him to custody in the parking lot they should have just blown his fucking head off.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 20, 2012)

the idiot has degree in neuroscience..


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 20, 2012)

I thought only niggs and fags lived in colorado


----------



## LAM (Jul 20, 2012)

hhsbigmike said:


> WTF is wrong with people these days....



some things that doesn't help is that the US has the highest percentage of people with bi-polar disorder in the world at 4% of the total population (of which less than 50% are under treatment) along with the most firearms at 9 for every 10 people.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2012)

a pic of the coward.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2012)

a pic of the coward.


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 20, 2012)

Never go to a preimer.  Alway's wait a few weeks


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 20, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Never go to a preimer.  Alway's wait a few weeks



I always buy bootleg version. I think I'm safe


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jul 20, 2012)

What is it with Thees week little bitches getting their kicks off of killing helpless people!


Hyp!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 20, 2012)

Prince said:


> a pic of the coward.



Looks like Psychopath...
Just sayin


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 20, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Never go to a preimer.  Alway's wait a few weeks



I haven't been to a movie theater since 2001.  Apparently I haven't missed anything.


----------



## jimm (Jul 20, 2012)

sick cunt probly on tren....


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2012)

Why was he taken alive?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2012)

I know, right? ^^^^

Officer: "Citizen, put your hands up!" *POW POW POW!*

Otoh, if the officer didn't see Holmes shoot anyone...

Still, for there to be witnesses identifying the shooter it's sad we don't have a Judge Dredd society.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 20, 2012)

jimm said:


> sick cunt probly on tren....



easy there or the media will start blaming this on roid rage


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 20, 2012)

bath salts...


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 20, 2012)

why dont these losers join the marines, they will pay you to kill. If I was the arresting officer I would have shot him and said he was resisting.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 20, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Why was he taken alive?



Well,how can a dead person work free for the American government in jail? 

Prison labor on the rise in US


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2012)

Prince said:


> a pic of the coward.



more good guys need guns and they should have shot him dead instead of arresting him. 

Michael Welner, a forensic psychiatrist who, as chairman of the  Forensic Panel of New York City, has studied and testified about mass  shootings, said these cases invariably feature a person who is highly  paranoid, resents the broader community and decides to kill out of a  desire to achieve notoriety.
Some are so paranoid that they're  psychotic. Others are paranoid in a generally resentful way but have no  significant psychiatric illness. But you have to hate everyone in order  to kill anyone, Welner said.
The threshold that the mass shooter  crosses is one in which he decides that his righteous indignation and  entitlement to destroy is more important than the life of any random  person that he might kill.


----------



## Aristotle (Jul 20, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Why was he taken alive?



Great fucking question, he was apprehended in the theatre parking lot with his guns in hand...why the fuck didn't they just blow his head off?


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 20, 2012)

this is how shit should be handled

Father of Kidnapped Son gets Revenge - YouTube


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 20, 2012)

He's still smarter than everyone in this thread


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Well,how can a dead person work free for the American government in jail?
> 
> Prison labor on the rise in US



There are plenty of Mexicans in the US jails for that.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 20, 2012)

DOMS said:


> There are plenty of Mexicans in the US jails for that.



My point still stands?  you asked a question and I think my answer was pretty accurate sir.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 20, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Well,how can a dead person work free for the American government in jail?
> 
> Prison labor on the rise in US


prison industrial complex, judges are being paid kickbacks to send convicts to private institutions, greed has no boundry


----------



## squigader (Jul 20, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Smart money says the shooter ain't white.  Just sayin...


You were saying?


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 20, 2012)

Prince said:


> a pic of the coward.




I just can't believe he wasn't *black
*


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 20, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> He's still smarter than everyone in this thread



lmao even azza with his monkey brain is way smarter than this buffoon


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 20, 2012)

why couldn't he kill a few cops on his way out? Cause he wanted to be famous, and now he is. he gave up with no fight, just like a little bitch. kills children, but doesn't kill cops, fuck him.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> this is how shit should be handled



Sweet. Justice served.

Only five years probation for the father.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2012)

*Colorado Batman shooting shows obvious signs*

[h=1]*Colorado Batman shooting shows obvious signs of being staged*[/h]
By Mike Adams, July 20, 2012

(NaturalNews) James Holmes, the Aurora, Colorado shooter who reportedly opened fire at a Batman movie premiere, was a medical student at the University of Colorado, pursuing a PhD in neuroscience, reports ABC News. (http://abcnews.go.com/US/mass-shooting-colorado-movie-theater-14-peop...)

As part of the attack, Holmes painted his hair red and referred to himself as "The Joker," one of the arch enemies in the DC Comics-inspired Batman movie series. (http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/07/20/police-14-dead-in-colorado-the...)

According to news reports, this sudden violent rampage was completely out of character for James Holmes, who was described as "shy."

The New York Times is now reporting:
_Billy Kromka, a pre-med student at the University of Colorado, Boulder, worked with Mr. Holmes for three months last summer as a research assistant in a lab of at the Anschutz Medical Campus. Mr. Kromka said he was surprised to learn Mr. Holmes was the shooting suspect. "It was just shocking, because there was no way I thought he could have the capacity to do commit an atrocity like this," he said._ (http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/21/us/colorado-mall-shooting.html?page...)

"He spent much of his time immersed in the computer, often participating in role-playing online games..."

There is already conjecture that James Holmes may have been involved in *mind-altering neuroscience research* and ended up becoming involved at a depth he never anticipated. His actions clearly show a strange detachment from reality, indicating he was not in his right mind. That can only typically be accomplished through drugs, hypnosis or trauma (and sometimes all three).

[h=1]His behavior doesn't add up[/h]His behavior already reveals stark inconsistencies that question the mainstream explanation of events. For example, he opened fire on innocent people but then *calmly surrendered to police* without resistance. This is not consistent with the idea of "killing everyone."

Furthermore, he then admitted to police that his apartment was booby-trapped with explosives. If you were really an evil-minded Joker trying to kill people (including cops), why would you warn them about the booby trap in advance? It doesn't add up.

"Holmes was taken into custody shortly after the shooting, police said, adding he didn't resist when he was arrested," reports a local CBS news affiliate (http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/07/20/police-14-dead-in-colorado-the...).

"After his arrest, Holmes told police about 'possible explosives in his residence,' Oates said. When police searched his apartment, they discovered it was booby-trapped and evacuated surrounding buildings, police said. Oates said bomb technicians are determining how to disarm flammable or explosive material in the third-floor apartment. He said police could be there some time."

None of this checks out. If you're a killer bent on causing mayhem, why tell the police about your surprise bomb waiting for them back at your apartment?

[h=1]Holmes was clearly provided with exotic gear[/h]Continuing from CBS:

"He said pictures from inside the apartment are fairly disturbing and the devices look to be sophisticated, adding the booby-traps were 'something I've never seen.' One rifle, two handguns, a knife, a bullet proof vest, a ballistic helmet, a gas device, a gas mask, military SWAT clothing and unidentified explosives were also found in Holmes' car, a law enforcement source told CBS News. Oates said Holmes wore a gas mask, a ballistic helmet and vest as well as leg, groin and throat protectors during the shooting."

In other words, *this guy was equipped with exotic gear by someone with connections to military equipment*. SWAT clothing, explosives, complex booby-traps... c'mon, this isn't a "lone gunman." This is somebody who was selected for a mission, given equipment to carry it out, then somehow brainwashed into getting it done.

"Aurora Police Chief Dan Oates said Holmes' apartment is booby-trapped with a 'sophisticated' maze of flammable devices. It could take hours or days for authorities to disarm it," reports Yahoo News (http://sg.sports.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/suspect-neuroscience-phd-stu...). 

This is not your run-of-the-mill crime of passion. It was a carefully planned, *heavily funded* and technically advanced attack. Who might be behind all this? The FBI, of course, which has a long history of setting up and staging similar attacks, then stopping them right before they happen. See four documented stories on these facts:

New York Times openly admits domestic terror plots masterminded by the FBI
FBI 'entrapment' tactics questioned in web of phony terror plots and paid informants
FBI intercepts its own terrorist plot against US Capitol, Pentagon
FBI nabs five mastermind geniuses after teaching them how to blow up a bridge in Cleveland

As you soak all this in, remember that the FBI had *admitted* to setting up terror plots, providing the weapons and gear, staging the location of the bombings and even driving the vehicles to pull it off! This is not a conspiracy theory, it's been admitted by the FBI right out in the open. Even the New York Times openly reports all this in stories like this one:

*NYT: Terrorist Plots, Hatched by the F.B.I.* (http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/29/opinion/sunday/terrorist-plots-help...)

_THE United States has been narrowly saved from lethal terrorist plots in recent years -- or so it has seemed. A would-be suicide bomber was intercepted on his way to the Capitol; a scheme to bomb synagogues and shoot Stinger missiles at military aircraft was developed by men in Newburgh, N.Y.; and a fanciful idea to fly explosive-laden model planes into the Pentagon and the Capitol was hatched in Massachusetts. But all these dramas were facilitated by the F.B.I., whose undercover agents and informers posed as terrorists offering a dummy missile, fake C-4 explosives, a disarmed suicide vest and rudimentary training. ...the F.B.I. provided a van loaded with six 55-gallon drums of ?inert material,? harmless blasting caps, a detonator cord and a gallon of diesel fuel to make the van smell flammable. An undercover F.B.I. agent even did the driving..._

[h=1]Mystery man Holmes has no background[/h]On top of all this, Holmes apparently has no background. "He's not on anybody's radar screen -- nothing," said a peace officer in a NYT article. "This guy is somewhat of an enigma. Nobody knows anything about him." (http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/21/us/colorado-mall-shooting.html)

_Mr. Holmes's only criminal history is a traffic summons, the authorities said. He earned a bachelor's degree with honors in neuroscience in 2010 from the University of California, Riverside, and was a graduate student in neurosciences at the University of Colorado at Denver's Anschutz Medical Campus... He was currently collecting unemployment..._

[h=1]Question: How does an unemployed medical student afford $20,000 in weapons gear?[/h]If you start to look at the really big picture here, the obvious question arises: How does an *unemployed medical student* afford all the complex weapons gear, bomb-making gear, "flammable" booby trap devices, ammunition, multiple magazines, bullet-proof vest, groin protection, ballistic helmet, SWAT uniform and all the rest of it?

A decent AR-15 rifle costs $1,000 or more all by itself. The shotgun and handgun might run another $800 total. Spare mags, sights, slings, and so on will run you at least another $1,000 across three firearms. The bullet-proof vest is easily another $800, and the cost of the bomb-making gear is anybody's guess. With all the specialty body gear, ammunition, booby-trap devices and more, I'm guessing this is at least *$20,000 in weapons and tactical gear*, much of which is very difficult for civilians to get in the first place.

The mere manufacture of an explosive booby-trap device is, all by itself, a felony crime by the way. And remember: "Aurora Police Chief Dan Oates said Holmes' apartment is booby-trapped with a 'sophisticated' maze of flammable devices. It could take hours or days for authorities to disarm it," reported Yahoo News (http://sg.sports.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/suspect-neuroscience-phd-stu...).

Question: Where does an unemployed, introverted medical school student get the _training_ to deploy sophisticated booby traps, tactical body armor, weapons systems and more? Certainly not in graduate school!

All this leads to an obvious third party influence over all this. *Someone else taught this guy these skills and funded the acquisition of the equipment.*

[h=1]Staged just in time for a vote on the UN small arms treaty?[/h]More and more, this shooting is looking like a *deliberate plot* staged by the government itself much like _Operation Fast and Furious_ pulled off by the ATF (US government openly admits arming Mexican drug gangs with 30,000 firearms - but why?) which helped smuggle tens of thousands of guns into Mexico for the purpose of causing "gun violence" in the USA, then blaming the Second Amendment for it.

All this looks like James Holmes completed a "mission" and then calmly ended that mission by surrendering to police and admitting everything. The mission, as we are now learning, was to cause as much terror and mayhem as possible, then to have that multiplied by the national media at exactly the right time leading up the UN vote next week on a global small arms treaty that could result in gun confiscation across America. (UN Arms Transfer Treaty (ATT) on Small Arms: Gun Grab Gradualism by Thomas Eddlem)

Even Forbes.com wrote about this quite extensively, warning readers about the coming gun confiscation effort related to the UN treaty. The story was authored by Larry Bell (http://www.forbes.com/sites/larrybell/2011/06/07/u-n-agreement-should...) and says the UN treaty could "override our national sovereignty, and in the process, provide license for the federal government to assert preemptive powers over state regulatory powers guaranteed by the Tenth Amendment in addition to our Second Amendment rights."

In other words, this has all the signs of _Fast & Furious, Episode II_. I wouldn't be surprised to discover someone in Washington was behind it all. After all, there's no quicker way to disarm a nation and take total control over the population than to stage violence, blame it on firearms, then call for leaders to "do something!" Such calls inevitably end up resulting in gun confiscation, and it's never too long after that before *government genocide* really kicks in like we saw with Hitler, Stalin, Pol Pot, Mao and other tyrants.

[h=1]Governments routinely murder millions[/h]Here's a short list of *government mass murder* carried out throughout history, almost always immediately following the disarmament of the public (and usually involving staged false flag events to justify the disarmament):

50+ million dead: Mao Ze-Dong (China, 1958-61 and 1966-69, Tibet 1949-50)
12+ million dead: Adolf Hitler (Germany, 1939-1945) - concentration camps, civilian deaths and dead Russian POWs
8+ million dead: Leopold II of Belgium (Congo, 1886-1908)
6+ million dead: Jozef Stalin (USSR, 1932-39)
5+ million dead: Hideki Tojo (Japan, 1941-44)
2+ million dead: Ismail Enver (Turkey, 1915-22)
1.7 million dead: Pol Pot (Cambodia, 1975-79)
1.6 million dead: Kim Il Sung (North Korea, 1948-94)
1.5 million dead: Menghistu (Ethiopia, 1975-78)
1 million dead: Yakubu Gowon (Biafra, 1967-1970)
900,000 dead: Leonid Brezhnev (Afghanistan, 1979-1982)
800,000 dead: Jean Kambanda (Rwanda, 1994)
See more at:
The worst genocides of the 20th Century

Death by government:
20TH CENTURY DEMOCIDE (Genocide and Mass Murder)
http://www.infowars.com/democide-government-killed-over-260-million-i...

[h=1]A "monopoly of force" in government is far more dangerous than a crazed lone shooter[/h]So yes, James Holmes and other crazed shooters kill a number of people each year in random acts of violence. It's horrifying and wrong, but it's nothing compared to the *millions of lives* that governments tend to destroy when they gain total power over the populace.

The most dangerous thing in the world, it turns out, is not a crazy person with a rifle; it's a government with a "monopoly of force" over the entire population. And that's exactly what the UN spells out as its goal for the world: Stripping all power from individual citizens and handing "monopolies of force" to the governments of the world, shoring up their positions as the only "legitimate" power on the planet.

See this document entitled, "Geneva Centre for the Democratic Control of Armed Forces (DCAF)" policy paper No. 24:
http://www.naturalnews.com/files/Revisiting-the-State-Monopoly-on-the...

As this document reveals, a table entitled "Governance solutions for reasserting the state monopoly on the use of force" lists the options available to governments to re-establish "monopolies of force" against their own people:

? (Re-)establish state monopoly
- Ownership of WMDs
- Safety Inspectorates

? Prohibit business activity
- Justice and Execution
- Deadly Force?

? Regulate/limit activities
- Private defense/security services
- Control of financial transfers
- Export controls
- Transport and infrastructure safety
- Environmental impact

Interestingly, that document also describes "terrorism" in a way that perfectly matches the Aurora, Colorado "Batman" movie theater shooter:

_Terrorists aim to spread panic and fear in societies in order to achieve political goals, be they based on left- or right-wing, social-revolutionary, nationalistic or religious ideologies. They are organized in a clandestine way, most often in small groups and cells... Typical tactical means include kidnapping, hostage-taking, sabotage, murder, suicide attacks, vehicle bombs and improvised explosive devices._

[h=1]A global monopoly of force[/h]This document is a goldmine of information about the globalist agenda to disarm and enslave the population. Check out page 28, which reads:

_The legitimate monopoly of force should not be limited to the nation-state but should be based on the local, national, regional and the global levels.

*Global Security Governance and the Monopoly of Force*

At the global level no monopoly of violence exists. The UN Security Council already has a monopoly power to authorize the use of force at the global level, although the UN was never given the necessary means to exercise this authority, such as the capacity to implement sanctions, a police force and armed forces...

This deficiency in global governance acts as a bottleneck and a barrier to the creation of the *democratically legitimized monopoly of violence that is globally required*._

This story gets deep, doesn't it? Watch for more analysis here at NaturalNews.com, where we still fight for liberty and justice in a world that's increasingly becoming enslaved.

Learn more: Colorado Batman shooting shows obvious signs of being staged


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jul 20, 2012)

I have had people try to sell me much more advanced military gear before (light anti tank launcher/rockets and also a case of dynamite) and I have no military connections whatsoever. Sorry LE, statute of limitations is up on this.  LOL at this reporter.


----------



## SFW (Jul 21, 2012)

DecaConstruction said:


> I just can't believe he wasn't *black
> *



Are you kiddng? Blacks very rarely commit these elaborate rampage style mass murders. Besides, he looks jewish to me.


----------



## gamma (Jul 21, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Smart money says the shooter ain't white.  Just sayin...


 Actually when shit goes down like this  they are usually white male's ...just saying


----------



## Watson (Jul 21, 2012)

Martin Bryant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

this guy killed 35 in australia, followed by the tightest gun laws we have ever had


----------



## Watson (Jul 21, 2012)

the rich really need the poor disarmed, because sooner or later the poor will shoot them lol


----------



## Watson (Jul 21, 2012)

blowing his head off is a natural reaction

but i think its better to lab rat him, first find out why he did it, then who helped, then how to prevent it or reduce the chances of it happening again

lastly donate him to science, test new drugs on him, cause it matters if he dies?


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 21, 2012)

This guy is an obvious Psychopath, the planning, timing and element of surprise tells us it was well thought out, obviously the thought has been in his head hence the joker look he had, probably fantasised about if for years?..should have been suicide by cop.


----------



## SFW (Jul 21, 2012)

It was all set up to stage helter skelter and race war. They probably trained him and brainwashed him Jason Bourne style.

They send the subliminal message to blacks that dark knights will not rise. That some nerdo with a machine gun is gonna pop up from nowhere and waste your fam. Fear based shit. 

Or...he could of stolen the guns or spent years saving for them. And maybe he told the cops about the traps because as an unstable nut, his mood shifted and he had a change of heart.

Im not gonna look for the media to answer these questions for me. Buncha Fucking mindless drones on tv now have a story for the next week....to keep people paralyzed and phobic.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> This guy is an obvious Psychopath, the planning, timing and element of surprise tells us it was well thought out, obviously the thought has been in his head hence the joker look he had, probably fantasised about if for years?..should have been suicide by cop.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## ctr10 (Jul 21, 2012)

I was wondering when this would pop up-Sil your a master photoshopper


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 21, 2012)

If they were automatic he sure wouldn't have been purchasing them in the last 60 days.  The federal purchase process for automatic weapons takes a little while.  Plus on his meager pay he'd be able to buy one full auto a year then starve for the next ten months.  Magazine size really means nothing.  Just means if they're smaller capacity you have to reload a little more often which is cured by having more magazines.  

Guns aren't the fucking problem.  The problem is whatever this fruitloop gives for his motive in addition to his short circuiting brain.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 21, 2012)

Pretty sure they were semi auto with a pump 12 gauge. The place he bought them I have never seen carry class 3 weapons.

The AR-15 he had was not classed an M-16 either.

As you know, you can do significant damage with the weapons he had. The AR alone is very easy to control and keep on target while pulling off rounds quickly. Those children never had a chance. Its pathetic the guy was wearing full body armor and was carrying some of the most lethal close combat weapons in a room full of unarmed kids. He is the lowest murdering scum there is.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 21, 2012)

the real problem with guns is enough people dont carry them.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyone see this sad shit ???

*Dad Leaves Baby on Floor During Aurora Theater Shooting and Drives Away*
July 20, 2012 07:20 PM EDT                

                                    In the panic and chaos of the Aurora, Colorado theater  shooting, a man earned instant infamy as he left his wounded fiance and  children in the theater and drove off without them.







It  all started when father Jamie Rohrs says they arrived a little late and  originally planned to sit where James Eagan Holmes entered. Instead,  they opted for a second floor balcony. When the shooting started, Rohrs  said he was holding his infant, Ethan, and started running and dodging  other panicked theater goers. He originally thought about playing dead  by lying on the ground with his baby, but little Ethan was crying and  Rohrs told ABC News, "He's crying and they're going to come get me."

Rohrs  believed that there was more than one shooter at first, which is quite  understandable. Holmes used .233 semiautomatic rifle, two 40 caliber  Glocks, and a Remington 870 shotgun in the mass attack. All four guns  were purchased legally at Bass Pro Shop Gander Mountain, both national  chain sporting goods stores.

Rohrs said he became disoriented after putting his baby down and after running around the theater,  couldn't find his child again. Instead of going back and looking for  him, the man continued to run outside. He didn't stop there, though. In  his highly panicked stated, he hopped in his car and drove off.

Meanwhile,  his fiance Patricia Legarreta had a shrapnel injury from her thigh to  her ankle. She was lying on the floor when she saw her baby. She picked  him up, grabbed her daughter, Azeria's hand, and ran as fast as she  could out of the theater. 4-year-old Azeria had been asleep when the  shooting started.

Rohrs apparently felt remorse and a bit of  self-loathing when he realized he was alone in the car and Legarreta  called him from someone else's phone to find out where he was. He turned  back, reuniting with his family before all were taken to the hospital  and later released.

For Rohrs to go public and tell the world that  he essentially abandoned his family in a deadly theater shooting shows  surprising lack of self-awareness and accountability. Sure, he felt bad  about leaving his fiance and children to fend for themselves, but what  kind of parent thinks of himself before thinking of his child? What kind  of a man pulls a George Costanza by running away instead of making sure  his family is safe?

What do you think? Is Jamie Rohrs a coward for leaving his family at the theater?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 21, 2012)

a lot of lolz in this thread.. which is sad considering the topic.


1. you can't just "blow his head off".. that would be against the constitution.. remember what the constitution is everyone? that rag that is country is supposed to respect? alright..

if cops just "blew people's heads off" there would likely be far more innocent people without heads than there already are because of the police.

he has to have a trial.. then he will be executed.. sadly it will take WAY too long, but every american gets a trial.

2. lol for the guy who killed his son's kidnapper in public and got 5 years probation. good to see justice being served every once and a while.

3. lol at the guy who ditched his family.. what a pussy.


this story is a perfect example of why everyone needs guns.. something those mindless liberals can't wrap their tiny brains around.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 21, 2012)

The Op's article is retarded. Not one day later and stupid conspiracy theories are already out on the net for the weak minded to gobble up.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 21, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> What is wrong with society man?  Crazy people to_* shout *_children.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 21, 2012)

Can thus motha phuqa do ANYTHING but post photos? What a bitch!


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 22, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> why couldn't he kill a few cops on his way out? Cause he wanted to be famous, and now he is. he gave up with no fight, just like a little bitch. kills children, but doesn't kill cops, fuck him.



Because the cops will shoot back.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 22, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Anyone see this sad shit ???
> 
> *Dad Leaves Baby on Floor During Aurora Theater Shooting and Drives Away*
> July 20, 2012 07:20 PM EDT
> ...



yup.


----------



## SFW (Jul 22, 2012)

This guy will never get another BJ from her..ever.


----------



## squigader (Jul 22, 2012)

gamma said:


> Actually when shit goes down like this  they are usually white male's ...just saying


True.

I laughed at that idiot who drove away and left his wife and kid... Scum.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 22, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Anyone see this sad shit ???
> 
> *Dad Leaves Baby on Floor During Aurora Theater Shooting and Drives Away*
> July 20, 2012 07:20 PM EDT
> ...




What a f*cking pussy.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Pathetic! I can't believe Instinct wouldn't over power such weak minded little bitch and make him protect his family!   


Hyp!


----------



## malk (Jul 23, 2012)

James Holmes: 'Dark Knight massacre gunman' appears in court as prosecutors seek the death penalty | Mail Online


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 23, 2012)

I've heard about enough of this ass clown and wish the media would quit running this story into the ground.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 23, 2012)

I Agree.  The cunt is getting the name recognition he wanted by all this media.  Let's give him a fair trial, find him guilty and hang the son of a bitch.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2012)

as far as I am concerned that piece of shit lost all of his rights after he murdered 12 people in cold blood including children, and injured 58 others, fuck him I hope the brothers rip his ass open every day in the joint until they execute him.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 23, 2012)

That's for sure. I just wonder why the police didn't cap this mutha phuqa when he threw his hands up and surrendered. 

Was it cause he wasn't black or hispanic ?

Never the less, who whould'a said otherwise!


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 23, 2012)

Anyone ever see those porno from anabolic? With like 8 black dudes that rail one skinny ass white girl.. They should have him star in that film, or come to an agreement with mexico for life sentences (we calculate what it cost to keep them here and offer that to the mexican government and sale there ass to the donkey shows.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 23, 2012)

lmao @ this clown


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 23, 2012)

that faggot now trying to fake insanity..


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> That's for sure. I just wonder why the police didn't cap this mutha phuqa when he threw his hands up and surrendered.
> 
> Was it cause he wasn't black or hispanic ?
> 
> Never the less, who whould'a said otherwise!



yup, I just don't get it.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 23, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> lmao @ this clown


I'll bet a million pesos this pussy offs himself, after his woman leaves him for failing as a man


----------



## squigader (Jul 23, 2012)

Prince said:


> as far as I am concerned that piece of shit lost all of his rights after he murdered 12 people in cold blood including children, and injured 58 others, fuck him I hope the brothers rip his ass open every day in the joint until they execute him.


I'm hoping for the death penalty personally. Thankfully, Colorado is one of those states.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2012)

Families of Colo. Victims at Suspect's Hearing - YouTube

A man who watched today's hearing in Colorado where James Holmes made his first court appearance says his son "could have wiped the floor with him without breaking a sweat." (July 23)


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2012)

Lawyer: Holmes Family's Hearts Go Out to Victims - YouTube

Published on Jul 23, 2012 by AssociatedPress
An attorney for the family of Colorado shooting suspect James Holmes read a statement to clarify comments the suspect's mother made to ABC News early Friday. She also said the Holmes family's hearts go out to victims of the shooting.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLW2OWfUnJE

Speaking before the Veterans of Foreign Wars at their convention in Reno, Nevada, President Barack Obama spoke of four victims of last week's mass shooting at a Colorado movie theater who were military veterans. (July 24)


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2012)

Colo. DA: Death Penalty Decision Months Away - YouTube

Published on Jul 23, 2012 by AssociatedPress
Following the first court appearance by suspected Colorado gunman, James Holmes, District Attorney Carol Chambers says a decision on whether to use the death penalty could be months away. Holmes is set to be arraigned in next week.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN5AaG3ctoY

Published on Jul 23, 2012 by AssociatedPress
Colorado movie theater shooting suspect James Holmes, 24, showed little emotion as he made his first court appearance handcuffed with reddish orange hair. He was wide-eyed and frowning as he sat staring down, closing his eyes at one point.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 24, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>




Jesus H. Christ!


----------



## Watson (Jul 24, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> lmao @ this clown



her total look of disgust is priceless


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL I thought the same thing!  I'll bet she takes the ring, sells it and uses the money to head out to find a new guy.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 24, 2012)

Rob and I tend to sleep in late, so I got a call from our son telling me about the story before I even turned on the radio.  Our son lives in Aurora and it's not unlikely for him to go to late night screenings.  he lives very close to this location.  My heart just aches with pain for all the victims and their family's. Friday was such a somber day around here.  Somewhat still is.  Makes no sense to me why people have to harm others.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 24, 2012)

I wondered about you guys when that happened. Life is to short. That made me take a little more time with my kids and to cherish the moment with my family and loved ones.. Prayers to all you and the victims and families of Colorado..


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Lawyer: Holmes Family's Hearts Go Out to Victims - YouTube
> 
> Published on Jul 23, 2012 by AssociatedPress
> An attorney for the family of Colorado shooting suspect James Holmes read a statement to clarify comments the suspect's mother made to ABC News early Friday. She also said the Holmes family's hearts go out to victims of the shooting.



what's wrong with her mouth? i think she may have rejected the wrong coffee boy. creepy tic or whatever it is.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 24, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> lmao @ this clown



she probably loves him more than ever now, remember guys.. women are fucking retarded


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 24, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> That's for sure. I just wonder why the police didn't cap this mutha phuqa when he threw his hands up and surrendered.
> 
> Was it cause he wasn't black or hispanic ?
> 
> Never the less, who whould'a said otherwise!




because IIRC, he ditched all of his guns so he was unarmed. They probably weren't positive that it was him, etc.. I sure as fuck would not want to be mistaken for someone else then have my dome capped because emotions were running high.

im sure that once they figured out it was him, he had handcuffs slapped on him instantly, and you cant shoot a guy who has his hands cuffed behind him..

plus when cops fire their guns it's TONS of paperwork for them


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 24, 2012)

/\ it's actually because cops are incompotent and useless by and large.

But this cat is 22 and of very high intelligence. Schizophrenia is usually first diagnosed between 18-25, and mental illness is much more prevalent in the smart population than the general population. He was probably hearing voices and having delusions that this was a righteous thing to do. I don't personally like how everyone is ripping him to shreds and assuming he's faking mental illness. I feel bad for the victims and their families, but sane people just don't do what he did.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 24, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> /\ it's actually because cops are incompotent and useless by and large.
> 
> But this cat is 22 and of very high intelligence. Schizophrenia is usually first diagnosed between 18-25, and mental illness is much more prevalent in the smart population than the general population. He was probably hearing voices and having delusions that this was a righteous thing to do. I don't personally like how everyone is ripping him to shreds and assuming he's faking mental illness. I feel bad for the victims and their families, but sane people just don't do what he did.



i think with the amount of planning that went into his rampage... mental illness is not going to work


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> /\ it's actually because cops are incompotent and useless by and large.
> 
> But this cat is 22 and of very high intelligence. Schizophrenia is usually first diagnosed between 18-25, and mental illness is much more prevalent in the smart population than the general population. He was probably hearing voices and having delusions that this was a righteous thing to do. I don't personally like how everyone is ripping him to shreds and assuming he's faking mental illness. I feel bad for the victims and their families, but sane people just don't do what he did.



I guess I really don't give a fuck, he killed 12 people and it was very well planned out, hence he deserves to be dead, period, end of story.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 24, 2012)

When a dog bites someone and injures them severely they are put down. Time to put this dog down. We have all the evidence we need.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> When a dog bites someone and injures them severely they are put down. Time to put this dog down. We have all the evidence we need.




could have been a scapegoat like lee harvey oswald.. that's why he needs a trial. I hate to be "that guy" but it's "innocent until proven guilty"... not "kill him because we are pissed".


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> When a dog bites someone and injures them severely they are put down. Time to put this dog down. We have all the evidence we need.


filthey vermin dont need a reason to be exterminated, you kill them immediately


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> she probably loves him more than ever now, remember guys.. women are fucking retarded


haha your right shes holding his hand the whole time. I would believe the story that he lost his wife and child in the chaos but he left the building and drove away. Loser


----------



## Curt James (Jul 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> *what's wrong with her mouth?* i think she may have rejected the wrong coffee boy. creepy tic or whatever it is.



Dry mouth? Keeps licking her lips/teeth.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 24, 2012)

That shit about the dude running off was too much even for me. 

That guy should never lift his head high again.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> *she probably loves him more than ever now*, remember guys.. women are fucking retarded



At the very end of the clip she relates that he proposed and she accepted. 

Like someone else said, you never know how you'll react until you're in that position. I'd hope I'd respond/react heroically but I might just wet my pants and then faint.  

The terrible thing is that reaction is one thing but that guy had moments to gather his senses and his courage. Yet he failed. 

_These men? _They reacted on the spot. No questions. I salute them. 

Alex Teves pushed his girlfriend, Amanda Lindgren, to the floor to shield her when bullets began flying in the movie theater and was struck himself.







Alex Teves and Amanda Lindgren

"He's a hero, and he'll never be forgotten," a tearful Jansen Young told the Daily News of Blunk. "Jon took a bullet for me." She was too distraught to speak more, but her mother called Blunk, 25, who had two young children from a previous relationship, "a gentleman."

"He was loving, the kind of guy you want your daughter to be with, and ultimately, she's alive because of this, because he protected her," Shellie Young said.






Jon Blunk and Jansen Young

Samantha Yowler had a similar story of horror and heroism about her boyfriend, Matt McQuinn, whose last living act was to shield her from death. Yowler, 26, survived with a gunshot wound to the knee and is in fair condition after undergoing surgery. McQuinn's family credited his quick actions for saving Samantha's life. Witnesses said he dove on top of his girlfriend as the shooting started and that Samantha's brother, Nick, who was also in the theater, helped get her out of harm's way. Nick Yowler was unharmed in the shooting.






Matt McQuinn and Samantha Yowler

It would have been _so _much better had one of those young men been able to come at the idiot shooter from a blind side and just caved his face in, though.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2012)

very sad.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 24, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> We need to create a new death penalty for people like this. quick trial, Then harvest organs without pain meds. then grind him up for food to feed prison guard dogs.



Werd!  Kill him then harvest his organs with NO pain meds.  Do it real slow like to so he can feel the pain in the afterlife!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 24, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd!  Kill him then harvest his organs with NO pain meds.  Do it real slow like to so he can feel the pain in the afterlife!



law abiding citizen best scene!! - YouTube

Law Abiding Citizen: Torture Scene - YouTube


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> could have been a scapegoat like lee harvey oswald.. that's why he needs a trial. I hate to be "that guy" but it's "innocent until proven guilty"... not "kill him because we are pissed".




no, not kill him because we're pissed, kill him because he murdered 12 people in cold blood and injured 60 others.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## CG (Jul 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> The Op's article is retarded. Not one day later and stupid conspiracy theories are already out on the net for the weak minded to gobble up.



^x1000 I can't stand the fucking bullshit this guy spews on natural "news"


----------



## Curt James (Jul 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> Or...he could of stolen the guns *or spent years saving for them.*



Someone I was talking with explained that away easily -- he could have simply _charged _the purchase.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 25, 2012)

i am glad to see there are some men left on this planet


r.i.p.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

Prince said:


> no, not kill him because we're pissed, kill him because he murdered 12 people in cold blood and injured 60 others.




yes, but he has to have a trial first


----------



## Curt James (Jul 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> yes, but he has to have a trial first



_Who says? _

Dahmer got a trial but was then beaten to death in prison. The same will happen to this guy. 

Waste of taxpayer money to preserve this idiot's _rights_.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 25, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>




Heard about this earlier. Jesus.

*Accused Colorado gunman sent notebook to psychiatrist: report*

By Chris Francescani and Keith Coffman

AURORA, Colorado (Reuters) - The man accused in the movie house massacre at a Denver-area screening of the new "Batman" film mailed a notebook detailing his plans to a psychiatrist at his university before the attack, Fox News reported on Wednesday, as the first funeral was held for one of the 12 people killed.

The package allegedly sent by 24-year-old James Eagan Holmes remained unopened in a mailroom at the University of Colorado, for as long as a week before its discovery on Monday, FoxNews.com reported, citing a law enforcement source.

Reuters could not immediately verify the report. Messages left with police in Aurora and other law enforcement officials involved in the case were not immediately returned.

A spokesman for the FBI's Denver office said the bureau could not speak about any aspect of the investigation because the judge in the case had issued a protective order on Tuesday that strictly limits what attorneys, law enforcement and court staff can say publicly about the case.

The Fox News report said police and FBI agents were called to the University of Colorado Anschutz medical campus in Aurora on Monday morning after a psychiatrist who is a professor at the school reported receiving a package believed to be from the suspect.

Although that package turned out to be from someone else and harmless, a search of the Campus Services' mailroom turned up another parcel sent to the psychiatrist with Holmes' name in the return address, the source told Fox News.

After obtaining a search warrant, police took the package away and discovered its contents.

*DRAWINGS, ILLUSTRATIONS*

*Fox News quoted its source saying: "Inside the package was a notebook full of details about how he was going to kill people. There were drawings of what he was going to do in it -- drawings and illustrations of the massacre."

Images in the notebook included drawings of stick-figures shooting at other stick figures, the FoxNews.com report said.*​
Fox News did not identify the psychiatrist. Holmes was a doctoral student in neuroscience at the Anschutz campus until filing paperwork to drop out in June.

University spokeswoman Jacque Montgomery declined to comment on the report, also citing Arapahoe County District Judge William Sylvester's gag order.

Montgomery said that, generally, all mail received by the university was sent to the Anschutz campus on the day it was received but packages were not logged or tracked unless a signature was required by the U.S. Postal Service.

Police say Holmes, wearing tactical body armor and a gas mask and toting three firearms, opened fire on a crowded midnight screening of "The Dark Knight Rises" in the Denver suburb of Aurora, killing 12 people and wounding 58 others.

Holmes, who was arrested behind the theater immediately after the attack, made his first appearance in court on Monday, appearing sleepy and disoriented. Authorities plan to formally charge him on July 30.

Also on Wednesday, hundreds gathered at the nondenominational Pathways Church in Denver for the first funeral for a victim of the July 20 massacre.

*'HER LAST DANCE WITH HER DAD'
*
Gordon Cowden, at 51 the oldest victim of the shooting, was a real estate appraiser who had taken his teenage daughters to the movie theater where he was killed. His daughters escaped unharmed.

An excerpt from the funeral program attributed to his daughter Brooke read: "I will never forget that in such disorientation and confusion of that night what was certain were your yells, declarations of 'I love you' to both of us. Forever, with love, Brooke."

Joyce Zounis, who knew Cowden through a single parents group at her Aurora church, said Brooke Cowden gave an emotional speech during the service in which she recounted dancing with her father at an outdoor concert in June.

"Little did she know, this would be her last dance with her dad," Zounis, 50, said.

Doug Newman, a friend of Cowden, said the grief inside the church was "pretty intense."

"I'm in absolute shock," Newman said. ""I haven't been myself for a few days."

Services for Cowden came as 20 of those injured in the shooting remained hospitalized, seven in critical condition.

Judge Sylvester ruled on Tuesday that no cameras would be allowed in the courtroom when Holmes is charged next Monday. Holmes' initial appearance on Monday was televised.

Authorities have not offered a motive for the shooting spree. Police said Holmes, a former neuroscience student, left his 800-square-foot (75-square-metre) apartment booby-trapped with explosives that authorities said could have destroyed the entire complex.

Local and state bomb experts conducted a controlled demolition over the weekend. The building remains closed and police have not said when residents will be allowed to return.

Holmes, who authorities say dyed his hair red and told them he was The Joker in reference to Batman's comic-book nemesis, was being held in solitary confinement to protect him from other prisoners.

The shooting rampage has renewed debate in the United States about gun control. At the same time, Colorado authorities said on Tuesday that applications in the state for background checks to buy firearms surged in the aftermath of the shooting.

(Writing by Dan Burns and Dan Whitcomb; Additional reporting by Dan Whitcomb in Los Angeles; Editing by Vicki Allen and Paul Simao)

From *Accused Colorado gunman sent notebook to psychiatrist: report - Yahoo! News*


----------



## cube789 (Jul 26, 2012)

Batman actor Christian Bale visits victims, hospital personnel - The Denver Post


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2012)

Curt James said:


> *Accused Colorado gunman sent notebook to psychiatrist: report*
> 
> By Chris Francescani and Keith Coffman
> 
> AURORA, Colorado (Reuters) - *The man accused in the movie house massacre* at a Denver-area screening of the new "Batman" film mailed a notebook detailing his plans to a psychiatrist at his university before the attack, Fox News reported on Wednesday, as the first funeral was held for one of the 12 people killed.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> what's wrong with her mouth? i think she may have rejected the wrong coffee boy. creepy tic or whatever it is.



  So true, what is going on there.  It's just funny when the "family wants us to respect their privacy" yet so many life's have been affected.  I know this has nothing to do with the losers parents, but they have to understand how devastated so many people are and will be wounded for life.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 27, 2012)

the death penalty is the worst thing to do to him

donate him and all like him to science and let the damn monkeys go


----------



## Watson (Jul 27, 2012)

^ at least some good can be returned


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 27, 2012)

The dude is nuts, you can see it in his eyes.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 27, 2012)

^^^ Also I saw the movie... I can't belive those people died trying to watch such a shitty movie.

I mean if it were Avatar I would understand.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 27, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ^^^ Also I saw the movie... I can't belive those people died trying to watch such a shitty movie.
> 
> I mean if it were Avatar I would understand.



Avatar was ok.  It sure wasn't the epic movie it was made out to be.

Getting shot at wasn't part of the program.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> why couldn't he kill a few cops on his way out? Cause he wanted to be famous, and now he is. he gave up with no fight, just like a little bitch. kills children, but doesn't kill cops, fuck him.



Where you at, brother?

But X2 on your post. 

His whole insanity defense was DESTROYED when he put all that body armor on, imo. A crazy person goes in there guns a blazing while wearing a t-shirt and flip flops. A _raging asshole_ who needs executed goes in there wearing protective gear.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> The dude is nuts, you can see it in his eyes.



Half closed eyes does not equal insane.  **** this guy.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 7, 2012)

Curt James said:


> _*Who says*? _
> 
> Dahmer got a trial but was then beaten to death in prison. The same will happen to this guy.
> 
> Waste of taxpayer money to preserve this idiot's _rights_.



the constitution



wouldnt it suck if the orange haired guy is actually somehow the _wrong person?_ what if he just happened to be leaving out the backdoor when the cops rolled up?

what if he is a scapegoat like Lee harvey oswald? wouldnt that fucking suck for him?



impossible? 99.9% probability, but i sure as fuck want him to have a trial, because that means i get one in case i ever get falsely accused (not saying he is being falsely accused). 


and yes, he will most likely not last very long in prison, but at least he got his constitutional rights that were guaranteed to him when he was born an american citizen


----------



## Curt James (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=456-6fIPUgU

Families of some of the 12 people killed in the Colorado theater shooting are upset with the way the millions of dollars raised since the tragedy are being distributed. (Aug. 28)


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm thinking call the Fox and have him drum up about 40 mil doses of bullet repellant for general distribution in the US and end most crime. Or  make CCW mandatory, IDK you decide. Yep it's been one of those weeks kiddies.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2013)

Accused Theater Shooter Showed 'No Emotion' - YouTube

[h=1]*Accused Theater Shooter Showed 'No Emotion'*[/h]
*Published on Jan 7, 2013*
The families of victims of the Colorado theater shooting sat through testimony Monday from police officers who tried to save the lives of the wounded. Suspected gunman James Holmes didn't appear to show any emotion. (Jan. 7)


----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't care if he _is _insane. They need to _punish _this guy.


----------



## Swiper (Jan 7, 2013)

he chose the theater that your not allowed to have concealed carry, a gun free zone.   he lived much closer to other theaters but they allowed concealed carry.  who's bright idea is it to post signs basically  telling criminals "come do your killing here, you won't get shot at"?


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 7, 2013)

Swiper said:


> he chose the theater that your not allowed to have concealed carry, a gun free zone.   he lived much closer to other theaters but they allowed concealed carry.  who's bright idea is it to post signs basically  telling criminals "come do your killing here, you won't get shot at"?



Morons


----------

